
I had to remove ES File Explorer because it's carrying malware - dredmorbius
https://plus.google.com/+PeterdaSilva/posts/EV8tY6bEaSJ
======
dredmorbius
Internet (and Usenet) old-timer Peter da Silva 1) seeking a featureful file
manager for Android due to 2) malware inclusion of his current choice.

The problems of Android are another element of this. Despite a huge promise,
Android consistently over-hypes and under-delivers on hardware, OS, security,
privacy, and most especially, an overtly user-hostile application ecosystem.

Google need to think long and hard what they want Android to be, and how to
make it that.

~~~
twotavol
Google doesn't need to do anything. No matter how bad Android gets, you and
the general public will lap it up. Where else are you going to go? More on
topic I use the File Manager application that came with CyanogenMod. It seems
pretty simple, I don't know if it meets your needs or is malware free. These
days I assume everything on Android is some form of spyware or malware and so
I don't keep any financial or similarly sensitive information on it.

~~~
dredmorbius
Apple, Amazon, Ubuntu, and Mozilla are three alternatives to Google either
presently or in the not too distant future (there's also Microsoft though
they've got their own issues).

I don't know that any will succeed, but I suspect one or the other eventually
will.

Android as it stands sucks. Badly.

I know. I'm typing this on it.

------
alexc05
This just happened to me this morning! They've added a "lock screen override"
with ads.

Proper interruptive & misleading model tricks you into turning it on ("you
just plugged in your phone, enable rapid charger?")

Honestly I knew the very second AFTER I clicked a rapid OK that I'd probably
done something wrong.

Wasn't too hard to fix, but man, is that ever scammy.

Wasn't hard to find out it was coming from ES file explorer.

